# York, PA Craigslist 4 month old female blue puppy



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://york.craigslist.org/pet/1148100562.html


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww.... she is beautiful!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

CL Post has been deleted by the author. 

Hope she found a good home.


----------

